
Inorganic phosphates may be making us couch potatoes - drtz
https://www.utsouthwestern.edu/newsroom/articles/year-2019/food-additive.html
======
masonic
Actual title: "Stuck on the couch? Good exercise habits derailed by common
food additive"

